# Tie Plates



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Did logging and mining RR operations use tie plates?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Not usually, at least for actual logging spurs. There were a few large operations that laid a "permanent" mainline from which various spurs were extended to log out different tracts. In these cases heavier locomotives were often used on the mainline and it might be laid using tie plates. In general though most logging lines were temporary and were moved and/or extended as needed and didn't have the luxury of tie plates. The same criteria holds for very small mining ops. Larger mining RR's hauling heavy trains would need tie plates.


----------

